# Ronald Reagan honored



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

On this day in 2004, a great man died. Let us honor him by remembering what it was like to have a brave man hold office.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh17BI7ztA0"]YouTube- Reagan Funeral[/nomedia]


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

There never be another one like him. We could sure use you now Mr. President.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

...............


> you and i have a rendezvous with destiny. We will preserve for our children this, the last best hope of man on earth, or we will sentence them to take the first step into a thousand years of darkness. If we fail, at least let our children and our children's children say of us we justified our brief moment here. We did all that could be done.


........


> it is for us the living, rather, to be dedicated here to the unfinished work which they who fought here have thus far so nobly advanced. It is rather for us to be here dedicated to the great task remaining before us-that from these honored dead we take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full measure of devotion-that we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain-that this nation, under god, shall have a new birth of freedom-and that government : Of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

What a class act the missus was. Not many could hold their composure so well. Thanks for the post.


----------



## jbarrett (Mar 9, 2007)

There will never be another like him...

Ronald Reagan's Farewell Address

We've done our part. And as I walk off into the city streets, a final word to the men and women of the Reagan revolution, the men and women across America who for eight years did the work that brought America back. *My friends: We did it. We weren't just marking time. We made a difference. We made the city stronger. We made the city freer, and we left her in good hands. All in all, not bad, not bad at all.*


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jbarrett said:


> There will never be another like him...
> 
> Ronald Reagan's Farewell Address
> 
> We've done our part. And as I walk off into the city streets, a final word to the men and women of the Reagan revolution, the men and women across America who for eight years did the work that brought America back. *My friends: We did it. We weren't just marking time. We made a difference. We made the city stronger. We made the city freer, and we left her in good hands. All in all, not bad, not bad at all.*


Just brought a tear to my eye. I for one sorely miss this man.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Just brought a tear to my eye. I for one sorely miss this man.


i agree. we will never see another President like him, ever again. he was a GREAT man and is dearly missed.

Ronny, we love you! I hope you are resting peacefully.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

263FPD said:


> There never be another one like him. We could sure use you now Mr. President.





jbarrett said:


> There will never be another like him...





Boston Irish Lass said:


> What a class act the missus was. Not many could hold their composure so well. Thanks for the post.





263FPD said:


> Just brought a tear to my eye. I for one sorely miss this man.





Sam1974 said:


> i agree. we will never see another President like him, ever again. he was a GREAT man and is dearly missed.





LGriffin said:


> On this day in 2004, a great man died. Let us honor him by remembering what it was like to have a brave man hold office.


You can say that again folks, all the way up...
I have so much respect and admiration for that man.
God could we use RWR right about now..
In fact, I'd settle for half a Reagan over 90% of the dreck that's out there now...

Good put up Grif.... :thumbup:


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

One hell of a Class act. The Only President that ever spoke to me or any member of (USSUD) when I worked as a Member of the Uniformed Secret Service. I for one won't forget him.
Said it like it was. He also was one of the Presidents that cared about Law Enforcement. (Maybe because he got shot and the Agents Saved him) but either case he was a Class Act.



jbarrett said:


> There will never be another like him...
> 
> Ronald Reagan's Farewell Address
> 
> We've done our part. And as I walk off into the city streets, a final word to the men and women of the Reagan revolution, the men and women across America who for eight years did the work that brought America back. *My friends: We did it. We weren't just marking time. We made a difference. We made the city stronger. We made the city freer, and we left her in good hands. All in all, not bad, not bad at all.*


Maybe the New President could use this


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Robert35 said:


> One hell of a Class act. The Only President that ever spoke to me or any member of (USSUD) when I worked as a Member of the Uniformed Secret Service. I for one won't forget him.
> Said it like it was. He also was one of the Presidents that cared about Law Enforcement. (Maybe because he got shot and the Agents Saved him) but either case he was a Class Act.


I bet he cared about us long before that day when he was shot. He was all about the right thing and no Bull Shit. I wish I could say the same for the ones that followed (Clinton & Obama)


----------



## cg7 (May 31, 2009)

Robert35 said:


> One hell of a Class act. The Only President that ever spoke to me or any member of (USSUD) when I worked as a Member of the Uniformed Secret Service. I for one won't forget him.
> Said it like it was. He also was one of the Presidents that cared about Law Enforcement. (Maybe because he got shot and the Agents Saved him) but either case he was a Class Act.


President Reagan, to the trauma team GW University Hospital: "I hope you doctors are all Republicans"

Dr. Joseph Giordano, trauma team chief: "Today, Mr. President, we're all Republicans"

(Dr. Giordano is a liberal Democrat)


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Shot straight from the hip, and never backed down when he made a promise. Something sorely missed in politics since.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The Reagan Information Page:Speechesointe de Hoc, Normandy Speech


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Certainly the greatest President in my lifetime, and in the Top 5 ever, IMO.


----------

